# Blue will replace Orange as Bobcats primary color



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> The campaign kicks off in September with the introduction of the new advertising campaign centered on the theme, "Elevate." The campaign, created by the team and local ad agency Boone/Oakley, emphasizes a commitment to improving the Bobcats' on-court performance while also stressing a growing connection with fans and the community.
> 
> In addition, the Bobcats plan to emphasize blue as a primary color for the franchise, using the previously dominant orange only as an accent. The blue jersey introduced last year will be worn by the team for 20 games this season, up from 12 in 2006-07. By 2008-09, blue will be the main color used in team apparel, marketing and elsewhere. The transition begins next month with the introduction of the revamped team Web site.


Thank god, we won't see as much of that horrible orange jersey. The alternate's alot nicer anyway


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Good decision, I can't imagine to see orange out on the basketball court again in NBA.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't love the blue uniforms,but I really hate the orange ones.They are just hideous and they were one just one small thing that made you question the judgement of the people calling the shots for this organization.

I always read the stub of a story about the new marketting campaign that will be rolling out this month.It was a subcription business website so I only got the gist of it.Apparently they are going to try to address their own credibility problems and the lack of faith people have in the organization.Our new marketting campaign apparently says that we're not the same incompetent boobs that brought you the last three marketting campaigns.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I like the orange uniforms. Now the Bobcats are going to be just another team wearing dark blue. Doesn't half the league wear dark blue now? Utah, Memphis, Minnesota, New Jersey, Cleveland, Dallas, Indiana... and I'm probably forgetting a few..


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Unfortunately you are a minority Mateo, the orange uniforms were ugly!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I like the Orange. It's unique. Every other team has Red or Blue.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Good idea. The orange jerseys are atrocious. Orange would be better suited as an accent color.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Aperantly this is our new secondary logo as well.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

That looks very NBDLish, but I kind of like it.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

I'm not really feeling the secondary logo...As for the jersey, I kind of agree with giordun, the orange jersey was unique.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

yeah the orange color I thought was pretty sweet, it reminded me of my highschool colors. White, Orange, and Blue.

The Orange jersey was very nice, people just don't understand that.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Just came off as really ugly to me. We still have it, it'll just be our alternate jersey starting in '09. The blue's what every team has but it's alot more tolerable than that orange


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

The orange was too bright for me, I like to tone it down a bit.


----------



## CatHawk~ClipperTrail (Sep 21, 2007)

As long as orange would not be out... i guess its ok...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I actually liked the orange, but you cannot go wrong with dark blue. That's why 80% of the teams in the league use it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Someone should just go with the Black and Green IMO.


----------

